# Spike has been busy "over there"



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Garden web had a influx of new guys recently, some good and a couple of "wise guys". One nice fella had a question about older garden tractors that would operate a shaft drive tiller. I answered his question last night and I notice the entire thread is gone today. No mention was made of ANY other web sites and all was polite. I don't know what happened there. One of the wise guys spent his short time stirring up the pot and has been "disappeared". His threads remain, but his member page no longer exists. I've seen other posts disappear and threads disapear with and with out reason. Kind of a haphazard enforcement of Spikes will which is unwritten and unpredictable. I feel better now that I have vented a little of my frustration. Thanks for putting up with my vent


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

Joe,

I’ve been around the GW for a while. In my opinion, Spike’s behavior hasn’t changed that much over the years. He’s always been a bit overprotective. However, I think Andy’s “advertisement” was a slap in the face for him. I’m still stymied as to how Andy’s posts remained as long as they did.  Perhaps he made a deal with Spike or it could be a simple as Spike being on vacation. Regardless, I’m sure Spike is just being Spike – maybe a little overly cautious right now, but he’s doing what he’s always done – ruling – it’s a power thing…:duel:

Jay


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

I came here from GW and love it. I haven't posted over there since coming over here, however I do go over and read some of the posts. Last week I finally decided to help out with an answer to a question a guy posted only to find out that I was sent to Disney. I don't know why or how long ago Spike sent me there but like everyone says it's his site. My only intentions over there were to help. GLAD I'm over here.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*amicks your a good man*

I just want to say that if i lived in NC you would be my dealer for everything. The way you haved helped itzbinnice on the Snapper site is really great:thumbsup: You have went above and beyond the call of duty and we need more like you on here. Garden Webs lost was our gain and they lost someone very valuable and we gain someone very valuable. You are good Moderator why you don't have it under your name i don't know. Maybe Andy forgot to put it there or you didn't want it there whatever the reason were glad your here. You are a valuable asset to this forum you let us see the new Cub Cadets lineup long before anybody else. So i just want to say thanks for your help on here because you are a valuable asset and for going the extra mile for a member in need.:friends: 
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

:stupid: 
That has been fixed Jodyand! I cannot believe that all of this time you have not been listed with the title. I totally and absolutely agree --- Amicks, has been a simply fabulous and wonderful person. No complaints about not having "moderator" in his title, nor any complaints about how "he has been slighted or locked out the moderators club" ---- Welcome Amicks --- Check out the moderator board and all of the posts. 

Tony has also helped me out personally and I truly appreciate his kindness and generousity.

Truly amazing.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Spike finally caught up with me this week. I've been traveling and tonight I came on to check out what is going on and I found out he had deactivated my account because "my email address was no longer valid" Which is BS. My email works fine. It is that a-holes way of getting rid of me. What he doesn't realize is that months ago, I created another account name with a different email address. The jokes on him.

I got myself in the middle of some "heat" out here on my business trip. I have been in southern California on business and I was "trapped" in Simi Valley, CA in a hotel. I finally got out of town yesterday afternoon and promptly flew out of So. Cal to Fresno California. Pretty scary sitting in your hotel room watching the smoke and flames climbing over the ridge only 1-2 miles away. Really unnerving. Makes me appreciate living in CT where wildfires are rare. We only have to deal with blizzards.

I am heading back down to LA to fly home on Friday. I stay overnite in LA at the airport hotel.

Anyways, glad andy is kicking butt over here.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

OMG, leolav! :dazed: 

I cannot imagine what you have been dealing with over there with the fires. I am happy to hear that you will be heading home safely. As far as GW is concerned, I have tried to refrain from commenting publically about it lately, simply to make things easier for everyone involved. I truly appreciate the support and dedication that all of the users here have displayed, and I welcome all of the people who are fed up with Spike's antics over there at gw.com --
I guess he wouldn't be resorting to such ridiculous behaviour unless he felt threatened by our actions and our movement here at tractorforum.com 

What he has ALWAYS failed to understand --- is that it was NEVER about competing with him for business or users, but about offering the best possible community board, period. No spiking, no Disneyland visits, no censorship. Just open forums with a friendly, graphical, feature-rich and fun atmosphere. 

Cheers, leolav!
:cheers:

Andy


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

:clap:

Short and to the point!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nice plug*

Whoever is Snake_1 nice plug for this forum :thumbsup: Let me know if anything has change at Disneyland since i have been there.arty: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*RE: Disney Land
Posted by: Snake_1 z8 TX (My Page) on Thu, Oct 30, 03 at 7:51

Fastest way to disney?? Mention another (tractor forum). Hopefully I won't get in trouble for the that. I didn't mention you can remove the space and add .com. *

Yeah, thats great! It's still there!
:smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*So are you Snake_1*

Argee Are you:ditto: if so how long do you think itll stay up:question: 
Jody


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Still there at 12:20, that is kind of funny. I have thought of just typing in the tractor forum and see what happens.:serta:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I was thinking of doing that, but my wife goes to a few of the garding fourms over there, don't think she would appreceate it if I got her banned.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand_
> * So are you Snake_1 *


No, I'm not Snake_1, but I love the plug.
Whoever it is we need the creative mind!
:hooray:


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Randy, thanks for the tractor forum . com subliminal message. Thats what got me here>>>>>>John


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

JohnRay,

Welcome ------ arty: 

Hope you enjoy your stay. 

Andy


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

*I meant snake*

I meant to thank snake for the subliminal message over at gardenweb.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

johnray... where about in Northern Virginia?


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Snake shmake*

Days are numbered! I imagine you will be seeing him soon.:whine:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spike_
> *Days are numbered! I imagine you will be seeing him soon.*


Talk is cheap.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Snake_1*

Snake_1 sure has them talking over there hope he stays there awhile sure wouldn't hurt get them thinking.:thumbsup: :tellyou: 
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *johnray... where about in Northern Virginia? *



Chantilly, Va


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

johnray
Welcome always glad to have new members posting and getting to know the site and its members.:thumbsup: Have fun this forum is:rockin: 
Jody


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

*Guess I was too controversial*

So when you get "spiked", do you get a message that says so? My last 3 posts just disappear. I've never posted or even mentioned another forum, or gotten into a fight with anybody. I did mention Kevin's name though, maybe he's in bad Only other thing I've done is register here, maybe that's enough.


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

Old_Nodaker,

Is there anyway you could reproduce those posts on here so we could try and figure out why their getting "Spiked"??


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

The first one I'd taken Mr. Beitz's roll call and ran it through my spreadsheet to alphabetize it and posted it, even gave Kevin credit for it. The other two were just test posts in the gallery test area trying to get the picture of the wheels on my snowblower, which I've now posted here in the snow removal section.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know about posts getting spiked but when you get sent to Disney and when you try to post you get routed to Disney.:barf: 
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Go over to garden web. Someone just called spike an A-Hole in the Disneyland thread. Hope he enjoys his trip to Disney!

keep up the good work andy!


----------



## Cousin Andy (Sep 22, 2003)

This is amazing. I never knew that tractor discussions could cause so much discontent! I love the layout of this forum, much easier to navigate. But I do like all of the specific gardening content on gardenweb. Guess I'll just try to stay out of the fray for now. Here's hoping everyone can get along.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, his member page is no longer available at GW. His "flight" must have left earlier this afternoon. I hope he likes mouse ears.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Old_Nodaker,
You are still listed as a current member over at GW. I've had posts dissapear too, on occasion. I gave up worrying why, I figure I push the edge enough that I'll eventually get kicked out by Spike. When that day comes, I'll just delete GW out of my favorites and move on.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Gone*

Can you say see ya!! Snake_1 will probably be next. He's on the line.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey Spike
Do you even have a tractor????????????? If so what kind?
Rodster


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Spike's interest in soil*

I think the only soil Spike is concerned about is the soil from his native land that lines the bottom of the box he sleeps in during the day.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Joe
Why no avatar????????
Rodster:question:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Rodster,
Why no avatar? I just haven't gotten around to it. I gotta figure out how to do it also. I'm still figuring out all the features of this place.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I personally don't like the incredible amount of bashing at GW. I am spending most of my time over here now that it is going pretty good. I've noticed alot of the old timers at GW are now over here too which will help out the entire forum.

Keep Pushing.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I personally don't like the incredible amount of bashing at GW. I am spending most of my time over here now that it is going pretty good. I've noticed alot of the old timers at GW are now over here too which will help out the entire forum.
> 
> Keep Pushing. *


Ya that is what turned me off to that site also. Sometime last winter the whole mood seemed to change a bit. And not for the better.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Don't let the door hit you on your way out:hooray:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

OOPS
Somehow my last post went to the wrong place. Please
disregard it.:blush: 
Rodster


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I see now what happned. I thought I was losing it. I answered a post by Wheely-boy but after I answered it his post was gone. He is over on GW now telling about how it was pulled.
Rodster:question:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

*Woops*

:duel: It sounds to me like a woops. I don't think someone deleted the post on purpose. There have been heated posts and they are still there! Some folks aren't happy unless there is turmoil!
NANA


----------

